# Betta max



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I needed a fish to inhabit my planted 16" cube in my kitchen that my Paradise fish decided to jump from the other week. I had been thinking a nice Betta as I fancied a different type of photographic subject. Today, I was in Walmart on Eglinton and saw this guy who I just had to have.




























He has some serious attitude. These pics were taken like 1 minuite after introduction to the tank.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He is -just- beautiful!!! <3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww  My condolences on those paradise...

They just didn't want to live near the science center *


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

> They just didn't want to live near the science center




Who would?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

This area is a true representation of Toronto multi-ethnicity I'll have you know 

For some reason the third pic isn't showing. I'll post it again here 'cos I think you'll agree it's the best one.










He's chowing down on my home-made frozen food now and apparently loving it.

Martin.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice fish and photos.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Martin did you see the Convict pond in the science center?

I thought it really sucked the last time I went which was about a month ago but this was the best part- its in the living earth humid room thing and its basically a pond with a waterfall and recirculation system and its got about 300 convicts in all stages of life and a big turtle of some sort- and theyve let the bottom mulm up naturally and the leaves from the trees on top fall into it and leech tanins and contribute to the mulm layer. Very well done.

But was there a mention of the interesting natural processes happening in there? Nope. Any mention of the convicts in it and how they were spawning etc?

Kinda sad.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Nope! I've only ever been in the Science Centre once at that was to see "Bodyworks".

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

did you happen to see the free roaming basilisks? (sp) 

Those guys are wonderful.. I love that room...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome looking betta


----------

